# How Guru Gobind Singh Ji Passed Away?



## Admin (Aug 5, 2004)

Can someone tell me how guru gobind singh ji passed away? an article says guru ji did not die at Nanded, _but made a secret exit from the funeral pyre and eventually settled in Nabha, where he stayed for 103 years under the guise of Baba Ajaypal Singh. During this period he met Baba (Guru) Balak Singh at Hazro Sahib and conferred the 'Gurgaddi' on him. _

This in no way sounds true! if you curious where i got this from, the site is 
http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/research/Guru%20Death/Death%20of%20GGS.htm


----------



## tuaprasaad (Aug 17, 2004)

> Can someone tell me how guru gobind singh ji passed away?


Nawab Wazir Khan of Sirhind had felt concerned at the Emperor's conciliatory treatment of Guru Gobind Singh. Their marching together to the South made him jealous, and he charged two of his trusted men with murdering the Guru before his increasing friendship with the Emperor resulted in any harm to him. These two pathans Jamshed Khan and Wasil Beg are the names given in the Guru Kian Sakhian pursued the Guru secretly and overtook him at Nanded, where, according to Sri Gur Sobha by Senapati, a contemporary writer, one of them stabbed the Guru in the left side below the heart as he lay one evening in his chamber resting after the Rahrasi prayer. Before he could deal another blow, Guru Gobind Singh struck him down with his sabre, while his fleeing companion fell under the swords of Sikhs who had rushed in on hearing the noise. As the news reached Bahadur Shah's camp, he sent expert surgeons, including an Englishman, Cole by name, to attend on the Guru. The wound was stitched and appeared to have healed quickly but, as the Guru one day applied strength to pull a stiff bow, it broke out again and bled profusely. This weakened the Guru beyond cure and he passed away on Kattak sudi 5, 1765 Bk/7 October 1708. Before the end came, Guru Gobind Singh had asked for the Sacred Volume to be brought forth. To quote Bhatt Vahi Talauda Parganah Jind: "Guru Gobind Singh, the Tenth Master, son of Guru Teg Bahadur, grandson of Guru Hargobind, great-grandson of Guru Arjan, of the family of Guru Ram Das Surajbansi, Gosal clan, Sodhi Khatri, resident of Anandpur, parganah Kahlur, now at Nanded, in the Godavari country in the Deccan, asked Bhai Daya Singh, on Wednesday, 7 October 1708, to fetch Sri Granth Sahib. In obedience to his orders, Daya Singh brought Sri Granth Sahib. The Guru placed before it five pice and a coconut and bowed his head before it. He said to the sangat, "It is my commandment: Own Sri Granthji in my place. He who so acknowledges it will obtain his reward. The Guru will rescue him. Know this as the truth".
Guru Gobind Singh thus passed on the succession with due ceremony to the Holy Book, the Guru Granth Sahib, ending the line of personal Gurus. "The Guru's spirit," he said, "will henceforth be in the Granth and the Khalsa. Where the Granth is with any five Sikhs representing the Khalsa, there will the Guru be." The Word enshrined in the Holy Book was always revered by the Gurus as well as by their disciples as of Divine origin. The Guru was the revealer of the Word. One day the Word was to take the place of the Guru. The inevitable came to pass when Guru Gobind Singh declared the Gura Granth Sahib as his successor. It was only through the Word that the Guruship could be made everlasting. The Word as contained in the Guru Granth Sahib was henceforth, and for all time to come to be the Guru for the Sikhs.

http://www.sikh-history.com/sikhhist/gurus/nanak10.html

Another source,

The Guru's wound was immediately stitched by the Emperor's European surgeon and within a few days it appeared to have been healed. Soon after when the Guru tugged at a hard strong bow, the imperfectly healed wound burst opened and caused profuse bleeding. It was now clear to him that the call of the Fatherfrom Heaven had come and he, therefore, gave his last and enduring message of his mission to the assembly of the Khalsa. He then opened the Granth Sahib, placed five paise and a coco-nut before it and solemnly bowed to it as his SUCCESSOR, GURU GRANTH SAHIB. Saying 'Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh', he circumambulated the sacred volume and proclaimed," O beloved Khalsa, let him who desireth to behold me, behold the Guru Granth. Obey the Granth Sahib. It is the visible body of the Gurus. And let him who desireth to meet me, diligently search its hymns." He then sang his self-composed hymn:

"Agya bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth

Sabh Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth

Guru Granth Ji manyo pargat Guran ki deh

Jo Prabhu ko milbo chahe khoj shabad mein le

Raj karega Khalsa aqi rahei na koe

Khwar hoe sabh milange bache sharan jo hoe."

Translation of the above:

"Under orders of the Immortal Being, the Panth was created. All the Sikhs are enjoined to accept the

Granth as their Guru.

Consider the Guru Granth as embodiment of the Gurus. Those who want to meet God, can find Him

in its hymns. The Khalsa shall rule, and its opponents will be no more, Those separated will unite and

all the devotees shall be saved."

He, in grateful acknowledgement of the spiritual benefactions of the founder of his religion, uttered a Persian distich, the translation of which is:

"Gobind Singh obtained from Guru Nanak

Hospitality, the sword, victory, and prompt assistance."

(These lines were impressed on a seal made by the Sikhs after the Guru left for his heavenly abode, and were adopted by Ranjit Singh for his coinage after he had assumed the title of Maharaja in the Punjab)

He then left for his heavenly abode. The Sikhs made preparations for his final rites as he had instructed them, the Sohila was chanted and Parsahd (sacred food) was distributed.

While all were mourning the loss, a Sikh arrived and said," You sup pose that the Guru is dead. I met him this very morning riding his bay horse. After bowing to him when I asked whither he was going, he smiled and replied that he was going to the forest on a hunting excursion."

The Sikhs who heard this statement arrived at the conclusion that it was all the Guru's play, that he dwelt in uninterrupted bliss, that he showed himself wherever he was remembered. He who treasures even a grain of the Lord's love in his heart, is the blessed one and the Guru reveals himself to such a devotee in mysterious ways. Wherefore for such a Guru who had departed bodily to Heaven, there ought to be no mourning.

The Master returned to his Eternal Home on the 5th of the bright half of Katik, Sambat 1765 (7th October, 1708 A.D.). He was 42 years of age.

http://allaboutsikhs.com/gurus/gurugobind9.htm


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing these very important pieces of history...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 18, 2004)

Idle Singh said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how guru gobind singh ji passed away? an article says guru ji did not die at Nanded, _but made a secret exit from the funeral pyre and eventually settled in Nabha, where he stayed for 103 years under the guise of Baba Ajaypal Singh. During this period he met Baba (Guru) Balak Singh at Hazro Sahib and conferred the 'Gurgaddi' on him. _
> 
> This in no way sounds true! if you curious where i got this from, the site is
> [url="http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/research/Guru%20Death/Death%20of%20GGS.htm"]http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/research/Guru%20Death/Death%20of%20GGS.htm[/url]


This tall tale is the Namdharee sect's assertion to gurgadhi for their own gurus. The Namdharees dont beleive in Guru Garnth Sahib Jee as GURU after Guru Gobind Singh Ji and quote the above story as proof that Guru Gobind Singh ji lived 103 years in "hiding" ( itself a cruel joke and insult to Guru Ji because He would Never hide while His Khalsa panth was in such dire straits during this time of Banda Singh bahadur and Ghallughara taking place )...and then passed gurgadhi to the namdharee guru.

Historically it is an accepted fact that Guru Gobind Singh ji passed away at nanded in 1708, passing Gurgadhi to Guru Granth sahib jee and Guru Khalsa Panth.  The two accounts given below are basically true.

dass  jarnail singh


----------



## Sukhbir84 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 

I have a question about the quote below. A little history, I have a friend whose last name is Sodhi and he firmly believes that he is a descendant of Guru Gobind Singh, I knew a kid when I was a child who believed that he was related to the Guru because his last name was Gosal. So who is correct? The quote states both "Gosal clan and Sodhi Khatri"; I am no scholar, I try to live as righteously and true to the precepts of Sikhism as I can. Please advise.                                       "To quote Bhatt Vahi Talauda Parganah Jind: "Guru Gobind Singh, the Tenth Master, son of Guru Teg Bahadur, grandson of Guru Hargobind, great-grandson of Guru Arjan, of the family of Guru Ram Das Surajbansi, Gosal clan, Sodhi Khatri, resident of Anandpur, parganah Kahlur, now at Nanded, in the Godavari country in the Deccan, asked Bhai Daya Singh, on Wednesday, 7 October 1708, to fetch Sri Granth Sahib. In obedience to his orders, Daya Singh brought Sri Granth Sahib. The Guru placed before it five pice and a coconut and bowed his head before it. He said to the sangat, "It is my commandment: Own Sri Granthji in my place. He who so acknowledges it will obtain his reward. The Guru will rescue him. Know this as the truth".
Guru Gobind Singh thus passed on the succession with due ceremony to the Holy Book, the Guru Granth Sahib, ending the line of personal Gurus. "The Guru's spirit," he said, "will henceforth be in the Granth and the Khalsa. Where the Granth is with any five Sikhs representing the Khalsa, there will the Guru be." The Word enshrined in the Holy Book was always revered by the Gurus as well as by their disciples as of Divine origin. The Guru was the revealer of the Word. One day the Word was to take the place of the Guru. The inevitable came to pass when Guru Gobind Singh declared the Gura Granth Sahib as his successor. It was only through the Word that the Guruship could be made everlasting. The Word as contained in the Guru Granth Sahib was henceforth, and for all time to come to be the Guru for the Sikhs."

http://www.sikh-history.com/sikhhist/gurus/nanak10.html

Another source,

The Guru's wound was immediately stitched by the Emperor's European surgeon and within a few days it appeared to have been healed. Soon after when the Guru tugged at a hard strong bow, the imperfectly healed wound burst opened and caused profuse bleeding. It was now clear to him that the call of the Fatherfrom Heaven had come and he, therefore, gave his last and enduring message of his mission to the assembly of the Khalsa. He then opened the Granth Sahib, placed five paise and a coco-nut before it and solemnly bowed to it as his SUCCESSOR, GURU GRANTH SAHIB. Saying 'Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh', he circumambulated the sacred volume and proclaimed," O beloved Khalsa, let him who desireth to behold me, behold the Guru Granth. Obey the Granth Sahib. It is the visible body of the Gurus. And let him who desireth to meet me, diligently search its hymns." He then sang his self-composed hymn:

"Agya bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth

Sabh Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth

Guru Granth Ji manyo pargat Guran ki deh

Jo Prabhu ko milbo chahe khoj shabad mein le

Raj karega Khalsa aqi rahei na koe

Khwar hoe sabh milange bache sharan jo hoe."

Translation of the above:

"Under orders of the Immortal Being, the Panth was created. All the Sikhs are enjoined to accept the

Granth as their Guru.

Consider the Guru Granth as embodiment of the Gurus. Those who want to meet God, can find Him

in its hymns. The Khalsa shall rule, and its opponents will be no more, Those separated will unite and

all the devotees shall be saved."

He, in grateful acknowledgement of the spiritual benefactions of the founder of his religion, uttered a Persian distich, the translation of which is:

"Gobind Singh obtained from Guru Nanak

Hospitality, the sword, victory, and prompt assistance."

(These lines were impressed on a seal made by the Sikhs after the Guru left for his heavenly abode, and were adopted by Ranjit Singh for his coinage after he had assumed the title of Maharaja in the Punjab)

He then left for his heavenly abode. The Sikhs made preparations for his final rites as he had instructed them, the Sohila was chanted and Parsahd (sacred food) was distributed.

While all were mourning the loss, a Sikh arrived and said," You sup pose that the Guru is dead. I met him this very morning riding his bay horse. After bowing to him when I asked whither he was going, he smiled and replied that he was going to the forest on a hunting excursion."

The Sikhs who heard this statement arrived at the conclusion that it was all the Guru's play, that he dwelt in uninterrupted bliss, that he showed himself wherever he was remembered. He who treasures even a grain of the Lord's love in his heart, is the blessed one and the Guru reveals himself to such a devotee in mysterious ways. Wherefore for such a Guru who had departed bodily to Heaven, there ought to be no mourning.

The Master returned to his Eternal Home on the 5th of the bright half of Katik, Sambat 1765 (7th October, 1708 A.D.). He was 42 years of age.

http://allaboutsikhs.com/gurus/gurugobind9.htm[/quote]


----------



## SaintSoldier (Feb 7, 2006)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Dear readers I must first point out that Guru Ji never passed away. He is still here not only in spirit but also in body! 

Secondly, the quote

"Agya bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth

Sabh Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth

Guru Granth Ji manyo pargat Guran ki deh..." is actually not correct. what Guru Ji said..and there is a wriiten fact of this as:

"Agya bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth

Sabh Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth

Guru KHALSA JI manyo pargat Guran ki deh...

The line was Guru Khalsa Ji manyo.

If any further clarification is required, please let me know.

Guru Fateh


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Feb 7, 2006)

SaintSoldier said:
			
		

> Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
> 
> Dear readers I must first point out that Guru Ji never passed away. He is still here not only in spirit but also in body!
> 
> ...


 

Clarifications are definitely required especially when you change some text that too with qoutes, links & references.

Thanks & regards,


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 7, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

GURBANI places no emphasis on "HUMAN DEH" at all. ALL other religions place emphasis on HUMAN BODY"...except SIKHI. OUR SHABAD is DEH-LESS..and once it was brought down to us as GURBANI..the human dehdharee Gurus from Guru nanak Ji to Guru Gobind Singh ji ENDED the human deh line FOREVER. Now the PIRI of GURBANI is in GURU GRANTH JI..and the MIRI of GURBANI is in the GURU KHALSA PANTH. The DARBAR SAHIB is PIRI...the AKAL TAKHAT is MIRI...both going hand in hand.

We sikhs have absolutely NOTHING to do with the bloodlines of the Gurus..the Bedis,  The Bhallas, the Sodhis..these claimants to our "respect" have NOTHING..except some GENES !! GURU NANAK JI HIMSELF showed us in practical terms that GENES mean NOTHING to him by REJECTING BOTH his SAKEH SONS...in favour of MERIT...GURU ANGAD JI who was not His Relation/son/blood-line etc. The Second GURU ANGAD Ji also repeated this..and then GURU AMARDASS JI also repeated this ....WHY we still fall for this "genes" trick ??...and come to think of it..the "GENES" have also become so DILUTED after so many generations...this is also practically "WORTHLESS"...hai na ??

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Sher Singh (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent post Sukhbir84 jio. <img><img>LOL


----------

